# I'm having difficulty identifying this piece of music (attachment included)



## NancyTJ (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm trying to find this piece of music to play on my flute, but I don't know the composer or the name of the piece.
I'll attach me humming it...any help would be gratefully appreciated 
Nancy
View attachment unknown.zip


----------



## NancyTJ (May 23, 2011)

I tried to upload the music file, but it wouldn't allow me, so I uploaed it in a zipped format instead. It's perfectly safe, feel free to run your anti virus on it anyhow...just super frustrated right now


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's the famous minuet from Luigi Boccherini's memorably titled rolleyes String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5.


----------



## NancyTJ (May 23, 2011)

I love you.


----------

